# Horse hire?



## GlamourPuss86 (14 October 2013)

Evening all!

So, I'd love to have a go at hunting. 

I'm an experienced rider (could do with something forward going jumping as I'm not hugely confident pushing on), but no longer own my own horse or horse transport.

Is there anywhere in the Midlands (I'm Birmingham/ Solihull based) where it is possible to hire a horse to hunt and it be taken to the meet!?

Failing that do any of you lovely folks know of anyone with a horse that they'd hire out for someone to accompany them hunting?


----------



## Doug (14 October 2013)

Hello,

Just today there was an advert on the Warwickshire's supporters tree advertising hirelings near Rugby serving the Warwickshire hunt.

Message text:
Hey there 
We have 5 excellent well seasoned hunters for hire available.suitable for the more experienced and novice alike based at hill nr rugby.
Please contact Dawn Lounds
D.Lounds@hotmail.co.uk 
Thanks all happy hunting 

I have no link with the advertiser but she may be able to help. Currently talking to her with a view to getting a day or two booked up soon.


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (14 October 2013)

Thanks Doug that's brilliant  It'd be finding someone to stick with me when I find a horse!


----------



## Doug (14 October 2013)

We are in the same boat there! 

Not been out with the Warwickshire yet but they do promote a friendly attitude on the website. The farmers bloodhounds are also on your doorstep but I have no information about hirelings for that pack. I have been out on hound exercise with them and can attest to how welcoming the pack was.


----------



## spacefaer (14 October 2013)

Jill Carenza from near Broadway does hirelings for all the Midlands packs - be prepared to sit down when you find out how much hirelings cost.....  

www.cotswoldsriding.co.uk


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (15 October 2013)

Thanks SF.

I'd spoken to a lady last night who said 200 for a horse, including taking it to and collecting it from the meet. Is that about the norm?


----------



## spacefaer (15 October 2013)

Yes - you've got the cost of your visitor's cap on top as well.  However,  it's a way cheaper option than owning a hunter if you aren't hunting regularly


----------



## JC1 (15 October 2013)

Caroline Webley does hirelings with the Worcestershire and takes them to the meet for you.


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (15 October 2013)

Any ideas how much the visitors cap is usually?


----------



## Bernster (15 October 2013)

I don't know your area but £200 sounds about the going rate for hirelings these days.  Cap I think ranges from £20 in the autumn to £100 in full season around here.  Not a cheap sport but as SF says, cheaper than the cost of keeping a horse for many !


----------



## Kir1990 (15 October 2013)

I have hired horses from Corrinne Millar, she has a quality selection of horses for the warwickshire. Her horses are always immaculately turned out and all are very good at there job and well mannered. I was extremely pleased with the service corrinne and her team provided.  She sent out her groom with me, which was a fantastic extra as she knew the country and the horse I was riding. I found it very comfortingas I hadnt hunted for many years. Definitely worth a look. I have contact details if needed.


----------



## Kir1990 (15 October 2013)

I have found the email address for Corrinne Millar:
homefarmhorses@live.co.uk


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (16 October 2013)

Brilliant, thanks Kir!


----------

